# 2010 Oregon GEARS photos



## Orrin (Oct 30, 2010)

My friend Captain Carl has posted pictures from the September 2010 Oregon GEARS. Here is the link:

http://www.pbase.com/captain_carl/gears_at_portland_oregon_sept_2010&page=1

Enjoy. 

Please forgive me if this has already been mentioned, here.

Orrin


----------



## mklotz (Oct 30, 2010)

Invitations to touch are fine if you build in quarter scale or the engines are too heavy to lift. Miniature engines and delicate LTD Stirlings are a different thing. You want to keep the clumsy, ham-handed wankers away from them.


----------



## dsquire (Oct 30, 2010)

Orrin  said:
			
		

> My friend Captain Carl has posted pictures from the September 2010 Oregon GEARS. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/captain_carl/gears_at_portland_oregon_sept_2010&page=1
> 
> ...



Orrin

Thank you very much for posting the link to these pictures. Please pass on my thanks to Captain Carl as well for taking the time to assemble all the photos in one place and add the captions to them. I am sure that they will be viewed many times by HMEM members. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## GailInNM (Oct 30, 2010)

For many years I used to have a small shallow box, think shoe box lid size, that I would stock with scrap parts. You know the kind. Missed dimensions, over size holes, under size shafts etc. These were for people to hold, touch and fondle. By looking at a part rather than the whole engine they would get the feeling of "gee, I could make that". Occasionally a part would be gifted to someone who asked the I am really interested type questions. Somehow, despite my best intentions, I always had a ready supply of parts for the box.
Gail in NM


----------



## mh121 (Nov 3, 2010)

\\\thanks for sharing the pictures, some really nice engines to look at and admire. Is there a casting set available for the Bremen by chance, I really like the look of both of them engines?

Cheers,
MartinH


----------



## Orrin (Nov 5, 2010)

> Is there a casting set available for the Bremen by chance, I really like the look of both of them engines?



You have a good eye, Martin. Not only do the Bremens run well, they look good, too. Yes, castings are available for both Bremens. Brad Smith sells them. Check the Davis Family suppliers list for his address:

http://www.antiquengines.com/Davis_Model_Suppliers_List_.htm

If you cannot find it, there, rattle my cage and I'll see if it is buried in my stuff, somewhere. 

BTW, the Davis listing is the most comprehensive one you'll find, anywhere. 

Best regards, 

Orrin


----------

